# Persbericht: LANCASTER komt naar Nederland



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

*LANCASTER horloges naar* *Nederland!* 
*De luxe en trendy horloges van het Italiaanse merk LANCASTER zijn per 1 juli aanstaande ook verkrijgbaar in Nederland.* *Importeur ITALCOMPANY.COM heeft de exclusieve rechten verkregen voor de Nederlandse markt. *

Zijn grote bekendheid heeft LANCASTER gekregen met bijzonder exclusieve horloges, waarvan de topmodellen zijn ingelegd met edelstenen als robijn, saffier en zelfs echte diamanten. Het topmodel 'Pillola Deco' telt er maar liefst 694, een totaal van 3,59 karaat!

De moderne en trendy modellijnen van dit jaar zijn kwalitatief even hoogwaardig als alle andere LANCASTER producten, maar vallen in de populaire prijsklassen. Deze zullen als eerste op de Nederlandse markt worden geïntroduceerd.

De verkoop van LANCASTER producten zal vooral via juweliers en horlogewinkels plaats vinden, ondersteund door de officiële LANCASTER webshop van ITALCOMPANY.

De klanten van de webshop krijgen de mogelijkheid hun model uit te zoeken en bestellen in de online shop, om deze vervolgens bij de winkel in de buurt op te komen halen.

Zo krijgt de klant 'the best of both worlds'; het gemak van het internet wordt gecombineerd met de persoonlijke service van de vakman.

Gerelateerde links:
www.italcompany.com
www.lancasteritaly.com

www.lancasteritaly.com


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Fraai .... muziekje is ook wel aardig. Overigens, als ik Lancaster hoor, denk ik hier aan:










RonB


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

MHe225 said:


> Fraai .... muziekje is ook wel aardig. Overigens, als ik Lancaster hoor, denk ik hier aan:


Die vind ik beduidend leuker dan de klokjes... maar goed, smaak ;-)


----------



## michiel (Feb 11, 2006)

ook ik moest gelijk denken aan de AVRO Lancaster. Deze kist was trouwens in NL tijdens de open dagen van de Luchtmacht in juni. Heel mooie display!

Horloges mogen wat mij betreft in Italië blijven, niet geheel mijn smaak on het maar voorzichtig uit te drukken.

Cheers,

Michiel


----------



## dreski (Jan 5, 2010)

Ik denk altijd aan Burt......;-)


----------



## Temperarely (Aug 12, 2009)

ik dacht ,

He , dat is toch een leverancier van spullie dat je op je huid smeert. Zo iets als van ehhh, "om dat je het waard bent".

"Burt", hihihihi ,dat is ook n goeie. :-!

En een mooi vliegtuig , met vette motoren.


groet , Elf


----------

